# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  CE για κατασκεύη

## info@kalarakis.com

Έχω φτιάξει μια κατασκευή με arduino nano.
Τροφοδοτείται με ένα τροφοδοτικό 12VDC (αυτά τα έτοιμα) και παίρνει 4 εισόδους 
(παλμούς) από 4 καλώδια που έρχονται από μια μηχανή
οι παλμοί είναι 100ms 5V 
Το πρόγραμμα μετρά τη σχέση που έχουν μεταξύ τους οι παλμοί και ανάβει ένα κόκκινο ή ένα πράσινο led
όλα μέχρι εδώ καλά Λειτουργεί ένα μήνα++ χωρίς πρόβλημα
το κουτί είναι από πέλξυ γκλασ μαυρο 

μου ζητάνε λέει CE για τη κατασκευή (ούτε και αυτοί ξέρουν τι θέλουν να έχει το CE)

Καμιά ιδέα?
ή απο που μπορώ να αρχίσω?

----------


## nick1974

ΑΝ παιζεις με ετοιμα πραγματα και εσυ απλως εχεις μονταρει μπορεις να παρακαμψεις αυτη την απαιτηση δινοντας τα πιστοποιητικα των οποιων ετοιμων συσκευων χρησιμοποιεις.
Αν παλι εχεις και κατασκευη, τοτε ξεκινα απ τον ΕΛΟΤ, αλλα προσπαθησε να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα το παρεις με τη μια γιατι καθε επισκεψη κοστιζει 
Υπαρχουν κι αλλοι οργανισμοι οικονομικοτεροι γειτονικων χωρων, αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δε ξερω αν συμφερει να κανεις ταξιδια και αποστολες για μια τετοια κατασκευη

----------


## vasilllis

ριξε μια ματια https://europa.eu/youreurope/busines...k/index_el.htm

----------


## elektronio

> Έχω φτιάξει μια κατασκευή με arduino nano.
> Τροφοδοτείται με ένα τροφοδοτικό 12VDC (αυτά τα έτοιμα) και παίρνει 4 εισόδους 
> (παλμούς) από 4 καλώδια που έρχονται από μια μηχανή
> οι παλμοί είναι 100ms 5V 
> Το πρόγραμμα μετρά τη σχέση που έχουν μεταξύ τους οι παλμοί και ανάβει ένα κόκκινο ή ένα πράσινο led
> όλα μέχρι εδώ καλά Λειτουργεί ένα μήνα++ χωρίς πρόβλημα
> το κουτί είναι από πέλξυ γκλασ μαυρο 
> 
> μου ζητάνε λέει CE για τη κατασκευή (ούτε και αυτοί ξέρουν τι θέλουν να έχει το CE)
> ...



Ο πελάτης δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις του CE. Απλά απαιτεί το CE για να είναι συμορφωμμένος με την νομοθεσία.
Είναι ευθύνη του κατασκευαστή να γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις να τις εφαρμόσει και να υπογράψει δήλωση συμόρφωσης. 

Στην πράξει πρέπει να συντάξεις τεχνικό φάκελλο με όλα τα απαραίτητα, μελέτη σχέδια, μετρήσεις από πιστοποιημένα εργαστήρια που να αποδεικνείουν ότι καλύπτει τις προδιαγραφές (που απαιτούνται) και να να τον υποβάλεις σε πιστοποιημένο φορέα ελέγχου (TUV, VERITAS, Q-SERT κλπ) αυτοί ελέγχουν το φάκελλο μόνο στα χαρτιά (οι μετρήσεις περιέχονται στο φάκελλο) και σου εγκρίνουν την σήμανση CE με πιστοποιητικό που σου εκδίδουν με βάση το οποίο έχεις την δυνατότητα να υπογράφεις την δήλωση συμόρφωσης (μία για κάθε συσκευή). Αν τεχνικά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα υπογραφής της μελέτης στο φάκελλο θα πρέπει να αποτανθείς σε τεχνικό γραφείο. Συνήθως αυτοί αναλαμβάνουν και όλο το πακέτο της χαρτούρας (πλην κατασκευής και δοκιμών).

Η υπόθεση σηκώνει πολύ χιλιάρικο ειδικά αν δεν τα πας καλά στα τεστ και κοπείς, ξανασχεδιάζεις ξανακατασκευάζεις και ξαναστέλνεις για (κοστοβόρο) τεστ.

----------


## picdev

ολα τα παραπανω δεν χρειάζονται  tuv κτλ,αρκεί το εργαστήριο και κοστίζει περίπου 3000ε-5000ε LVD και EMC τεστ, τα βασικά, κάποιες συσκευές χρειάζονται και αλλά και αυτό το ορίζει η ΕΕ.
ΠΧ ηλεκτρικές συσκευές οικιακης χρήσης.Συναγερμοί κτλ

Το οτι δουλεύει μια χαρά δεν σημαίνει τιποτα, γιατι δεν μετρήθηκε ποσο θορυβο παράγει στη γραμμή ρεύματος, 
δεν μετρήθηκε ποσα ρεσετ κανει οταν εχει θορυβο στο δίκτυο. Δεν στο βάρεσαν με πιστόλη με παλμούς ESD.(έχεις και πλαστικό κουτι)
Δεν ειναι κάτι δυσκολο αλλα προυποθέτει καλό τροφοδοτικό που να περνάει ολα αυτά τα τεστ.
Επισης ειναι παράνομο να πουλάς προιόντα χωρίς CE, με το CE δηλώνεις οτι το προιόν σου εναρμονίζεται με τα απαραίτητα πρότυπα τα οποία ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ και να έχεις τεχνικό φάκελο με τις μετρήσεις απο εργαστήριο του ΕΣΥΔ.

----------


## picdev

> Έχω φτιάξει μια κατασκευή με arduino nano.
> Τροφοδοτείται με ένα τροφοδοτικό 12VDC (αυτά τα έτοιμα) και παίρνει 4 εισόδους 
> (παλμούς) από 4 καλώδια που έρχονται από μια μηχανή
> οι παλμοί είναι 100ms 5V 
> Το πρόγραμμα μετρά τη σχέση που έχουν μεταξύ τους οι παλμοί και ανάβει ένα κόκκινο ή ένα πράσινο led
> όλα μέχρι εδώ καλά Λειτουργεί ένα μήνα++ χωρίς πρόβλημα
> το κουτί είναι από πέλξυ γκλασ μαυρο 
> 
> * μου ζητάνε λέει CE για τη κατασκευή (ούτε και αυτοί ξέρουν τι θέλουν να έχει το CE)*
> ...



απο που και ως που ο πωλητής να πρέπει να ξέρει τι πρότυπα πρέπει να καλύπτει το προιόν σου, συχνά δεν το ξέρουν ούτε τα εργαστήρια .
Θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο απο εσένα και το εργαστήριο. Αν ειναι κοινό το προιόν δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να βρεις τα αντίστοιχα πρότυπα EMC και LVD

----------


## picdev

> Ο πελάτης δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις του CE. Απλά απαιτεί το CE για να είναι συμορφωμμένος με την νομοθεσία.
> Είναι ευθύνη του κατασκευαστή να γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις να τις εφαρμόσει και να υπογράψει δήλωση συμόρφωσης. 
> 
> Στην πράξει πρέπει να συντάξεις τεχνικό φάκελλο με όλα τα απαραίτητα, μελέτη σχέδια, μετρήσεις από πιστοποιημένα εργαστήρια που να αποδεικνείουν ότι καλύπτει τις προδιαγραφές (που απαιτούνται) και να να τον υποβάλεις σε πιστοποιημένο φορέα ελέγχου (TUV, VERITAS, Q-SERT κλπ) αυτοί ελέγχουν το φάκελλο μόνο στα χαρτιά (οι μετρήσεις περιέχονται στο φάκελλο) και σου εγκρίνουν την σήμανση CE με πιστοποιητικό που σου εκδίδουν με βάση το οποίο έχεις την δυνατότητα να υπογράφεις την δήλωση συμόρφωσης (μία για κάθε συσκευή). Αν τεχνικά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα υπογραφής της μελέτης στο φάκελλο θα πρέπει να αποτανθείς σε τεχνικό γραφείο. Συνήθως αυτοί αναλαμβάνουν και όλο το πακέτο της χαρτούρας (πλην κατασκευής και δοκιμών).
> 
> Η υπόθεση σηκώνει πολύ χιλιάρικο ειδικά αν δεν τα πας καλά στα τεστ και κοπείς, ξανασχεδιάζεις ξανακατασκευάζεις και ξαναστέλνεις για (κοστοβόρο) τεστ.



ποιος σου ειπε οτι χρειάζεται TUV για να κανεις δήλωση συμόρφωσης ? ποιος σου ειπε οτι χρειάζεται τεχνικό γραφείο για τον τεχνικό φάκελο ?
αυτά ειναι για να παίρνουν κάποιοι χωρις λόγο , εχω φτιάξει τομο τεχνικό φάκελο για το δημόσιο και η μονη υπογραφή ειναι του κατασκευαστή , δηλαδή του ιδιοκτήτη ή του τεχνικού διευθυντή της εταιρείας . Αφού το προιόν σου εχει περάσει EMC και LVD και έχεις τα αποτελέσματα απο το εργαστήριο δεν υπάρχει κάνενα πρόβλημα.
* Το CE ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΎΝΗ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΤ*

----------


## nestoras

Πανω κατω για πιστοποιηση ειναι αυτα που εγραψε ο Ακης στο #5.

Ησυχαζεις στο κομματι τροφοδοσιας αν βαλεις ηδη πιστοποιημενο τροφοδοτικο.

Απο εκει και περα, καθε μεταλλικο εμφανες τμημα της συσκευης σου θα ελεγχθει με esd gun (σασι, βυσματα usb, ακροδεκτες κτλ). Ισως χρειαστει να προσθεσεις τις καταλληλες tvs diodes για να περασεις το τεστ.

Το πιο σημαντικο που πρεπει να γνωριζεις ειναι οτι αν παρεις CE για τη συσκευη θα πρεπει να δεσμευτεις στα υλικα με τα οποια πηρες το CE γιατι αν συμβει κατι στο μελλον θα βρεθεις εσυ υπευθυνος.

Γενικα παντως, συσκευες που περιεχουν arduino μεσα ειναι πανευκολα αντιγραψιμες  με υποπενταπλασιο κοστος οποτε μη βρεθεις προ εκπληξεως αν μετα απο 6 μηνες κυκλοφορησει κατι παρομοιο με το δικο σου στα μισα ή ακομη πιο κατω χρηματα. 

Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## picdev

οπως το ειπε ο νέστορας, για νορμαλ συσκευές θέλει καλό τροφοδοτικό και προσοχή στο esd gun.
ενα καλό τροφοδοτικό επώνυμο σε γλιτώνει απο πολλούς μπελάδες εκτός του esd gun.
Κάθε αποτυχία χρεώνεται και μια συμβουλή *μακριά απο ενα εργαστήριο που δεν δεν εχει δικά του εργαστήρια και κάνει τα τεστ στο πολυτεχνείο*

----------


## SRF

Ακη ... προ ετών τα λέγαμε αυτά... πάλι εδώ... ! Χαίρομαι πλέον που απέκτησες την εμπειρία πλέον και σε αυτόν τον τομέα... !

----------


## picdev

μακάρι αυτή η γνώση να μπορούσε να μεταδωθεί ή να υπήρχε ενας φορέας που να σου επέτρεπε να κάνεις τέτοιες δοκιμές οικονομικά , σιγουρα θα είχαμε περισσότερα ελληνικά  προιόντα στην αγορά.
Έμαθα μερικά πράγματα αλλά εκτός απο όρεξη και θέληση χρειάζεται και πολλά λεφτά αυτό το χόμπι, για τον Έλληνα επιχειρηματία ειναι λίγο άπιαστο να δώσει 3000ε και μετα να του πεις
ξέρεις κάποια τεστ δεν ηταν οπως θέλαμε , κάναμε μερικές δοκιμές και χρεωθήκαμε άλλες 2000ε

* Μην πάμε σε πιο ειδηκευμένα πχ RF , δεν ξέρω αν δεν υπήρχε ο SRF και το εργαστήριο του  αν θα αναλάμβανα να φτιάξω μία συσκευή Bluetooth.*
Δεν μπρείς να πας χύμα σε εργαστήριο του εξωτερικού ή του εσωτερικού και να μην έχει ελεγχθεί έστω απο όργανα πάγκου, οταν τα τεστ κοστίζουν 30,000ε

Το κακό ειναι οτι τα εργαστήρια στην Ελλάδα αρχίζουν να λιγοστεύουν και ειναι μια γνώση που χάνεται

----------


## nick1974

> μακάρι αυτή η γνώση να μπορούσε να μεταδωθεί ή να υπήρχε ενας φορέας που να σου επέτρεπε να κάνεις τέτοιες δοκιμές οικονομικά , σιγουρα θα είχαμε περισσότερα ελληνικά  προιόντα στην αγορά.



φορεας που χρεωνεσαι σχετικα φθηνα τις επιπλεον επισκεψεις υπαρχει στη Βουλγαρια, αλλα για τετοιες εφαρμογες δεν ξερω αν συμβφερει...
Τωρα για να κατσεις να κανεις δοκιμες... χμμμμ... οκ, αυτο προυποθετει εξοπλισμο ιδιο με τους θαλαμους που εχουν αυτοι που δινουν τετοιες πιστοποιησεις, οποτε για την Ελλαδα, αλλα και για τη γειτονα χωρα ειναι μαλλον αποιαστο ονειρο κατι τετοιο.

Οπως υπωθηκε ενα καλο πιστοποιημενο τροφοδοτικο, και πολλοι πυκνωτες και πηνια σε γλυτωνουν απο επιπλεον χιλιαρικα
Εγω σε συσκευη που καποιος συγκεκριμενος νηογνωμονας ζητησε CE για να δωσει τη marine πιστοποιηση για να μαι σιγουρος οτι δε θα πηγαινοερχομαι να πληρωνω εισητηρια, ξενοδοχεια + την αναμονη του πελατη εχωσα σχεδον παντου ενα σωρω πυκνωτες, φεριτες, αντικεραυνικα, πηνια, βαριστορ... και εν τελει μια χαρα πηρα την Η/Μ συμβατοτητα χωρις ιδιεταιρο κοπο.
btw αυτο που ημιεπαγγελματικα / ημιερασιτεχνικα μπορουμε να κανουμε για να εχουμε μια εικονα της συσκευης μας ειναι επαγωγικες μετρησεις. Δεν ειναι τελειες ουτε ακριβεις, αλλα αν καταφερουμε να μη δειχνουν τιποτα τοτε -τελειως εμπειρικα και χωρις να βαζω το χερι στη φωτια οτι παντα ισχυει- πιθανο να περναει.

----------


## pstratos

> ποιος σου ειπε οτι χρειάζεται TUV για να κανεις δήλωση συμόρφωσης ? ποιος σου ειπε οτι χρειάζεται τεχνικό γραφείο για τον τεχνικό φάκελο ?
> αυτά ειναι για να παίρνουν κάποιοι χωρις λόγο , εχω φτιάξει τομο τεχνικό φάκελο για το δημόσιο και η μονη υπογραφή ειναι του κατασκευαστή , δηλαδή του ιδιοκτήτη ή του τεχνικού διευθυντή της εταιρείας . Αφού το προιόν σου εχει περάσει EMC και LVD και έχεις τα αποτελέσματα απο το εργαστήριο δεν υπάρχει κάνενα πρόβλημα.
> * Το CE ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΎΝΗ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΤ*



Αυτό είναι εν μέρει σωστό. Μπορείς ως κατασκευαστής να φτιάξεις μόνος σου τον τεχνικό φάκελο, αρκεί να έχεις δικαίωμα για την συνταξή του, δηλ να είσαι / έχεις διπλωματούχο μηχανικό. Μπορείς και να του το αναθέσεις κατα αποκοπή. Προσοχή να ταιρειάζουν ημερομηνίες τιμολογίων ή απασχόλησης με ημερομηνίες συνταξης υποβολής φακέλου!!

----------


## SRF

> Αυτό είναι εν μέρει σωστό. Μπορείς ως κατασκευαστής να φτιάξεις μόνος σου τον τεχνικό φάκελο, αρκεί να έχεις δικαίωμα για την συνταξή του, δηλ να είσαι / έχεις διπλωματούχο μηχανικό. Μπορείς και να του το αναθέσεις κατα αποκοπή. Προσοχή να ταιρειάζουν ημερομηνίες τιμολογίων ή απασχόλησης με ημερομηνίες συνταξης υποβολής φακέλου!!



Απορώ που τα 'εχετε διαβάσει  όλα αυτά που γράφετε μερικές φορές! Ειλικρινά πόσες φορές έχετε σχεδιάσει και τελικά εμπορευθεί κάτι ώστε να ακολουθήσατε οι ίδιοι την όλη διαδικασία βήμα προς βήμα?

----------

picdev (02-09-18)

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να εναρμονίζεται με όλα τα πρότυπα ούτε να πάρει πιστοποιητικά(τουλάχιστον αυτό αναφέρει στο link) .

----------


## pstratos

> Απορώ που τα 'εχετε διαβάσει  όλα αυτά που γράφετε μερικές φορές! Ειλικρινά πόσες φορές έχετε σχεδιάσει και τελικά εμπορευθεί κάτι ώστε να ακολουθήσατε οι ίδιοι την όλη διαδικασία βήμα προς βήμα?





To ότι κάποιων η εταιρεία κατασκευάζει και πουλάει προιόντα επί κάποιες δεκαετίες έχωντας τις απαραίτητες πιστοποιήσεις σου λύνει την απορία?

Και μην φανταστείς οτι μιλάμε για εταιρεία των 200 ατόμων, για 15-20 άτομα μηλάμε

----------


## picdev

> To ότι κάποιων η εταιρεία κατασκευάζει και πουλάει προιόντα επί κάποιες δεκαετίες έχωντας τις απαραίτητες πιστοποιήσεις σου λύνει την απορία?
> 
> Και μην φανταστείς οτι μιλάμε για εταιρεία των 200 ατόμων, για 15-20 άτομα μηλάμε



Ο μόνος τρόπος να αποδείξεις ότι ένα προϊόν καλύπτει τα απαιτούμενα en, είναι η βεβαίωση δοκιμών από εργαστήριο του ΕΣΥΔ .
Όλα τα άλλα.δεν ξέρω που τα έχεις.διαβασει.

Πες μου τι ακριβώς πτυχίο χρειάζεται , ποιας  βαθμίδας και που αναφέρεται αυτό που λες .



Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

> Απορώ που τα 'εχετε διαβάσει  όλα αυτά που γράφετε μερικές φορές! Ειλικρινά πόσες φορές έχετε σχεδιάσει και τελικά εμπορευθεί κάτι ώστε να ακολουθήσατε οι ίδιοι την όλη διαδικασία βήμα προς βήμα?



Εγώ αυτά που έγραψα για το CE τα αντλώ από προσωπική εμπειρία από την εταιρία που εργάζομαι στην οποία είχα ενεργή συμμετοχή στην πιστοποίηση των προϊόντων που παράγουμε . Η παραγωγή μας δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την διαδικασία, αλλάζουν μόνο οι οδηγίες ως προς τις οποίες πρέπει να εναρμονιστείς.
*
Άκη*
Όπως τα περιγράφεις, αν ένας μπακάλης ή μια κομμώτρια ή μια νυκοκοιρά, ασχολείται ερασιτεχνικά με ηλεκτρονικά και αποφασίσει μια μέρα να παράγει μια συσκευή μπορεί να συντάξει μόνος του /της ένα τεχνικό φάκελο με ότι τον φωτίσει ο Θεός, *να κάνει και τα απαιτούμενα τεστ με επιτυχία* και να υπογράφει μόνος του ένα χαρτι με τίτλο "δήλωση συμόρφωσης" _και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα_. 
Αυτό δεν είναι CE. Είναι μαιμού CE σαν αυτά που εκδίδουν οι Κινέζοι (αν και τελευταία βελτιώθηκαν).

Για να πάρεις πραγματικό CE υποβάλλεις τον τενικό φάκελο σε φορέα ελέγχου που είναι πιστοποιημένος (δηλαδή εξουσιοδοτημένος να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά) είτε κρατικό είτε ιδιωτικό.  Ο φορέας εφόσον εγκρίνει την επάρκεια του φακέλου, σου εκδίδει ένα πιστοποιητικό πάνω στο οποίο αναγράφει για ποιές συσκευές/μοντέλα σε πιστοποιεί και με αυτό το πιστοποιητικό εξουσιοδοτείσαι να υπογράφεις την δήλωση συμόρφωσης, με την οποία πρακτικά δηλώνεις ότι η συσκευή που παραδίδεις μαζί με την δήλωση είναι ίδια με αυτή που εξετασε ο φορέας.

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ΕΣΥΔ, μπορείς να κάνεις τους ελέγχους σε όποιο πιστοποιημένο εργαστήριο θέλεις.

Την μελέτη του φακέλου την υπογράφει μηχανικός ανάλογης ειδικότητας π.χ. για μηχανική συσκευή μηχανολόγος μηχανικός, για ηλεκτρική συσκευή ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός κ.ο.κ. Αν ο κατασκευαστής έχει την ανάλογη ειδικότητα τότε μπορεί να την υπογράψει ο ίδιος. Αλλιώς απευθύνεται σε τεχνικό γραφείο.

Την ευθύνη της κατασκευής την φέρει πάντα ο κατασκευαστής ανεξάρτητα αν έχει CE ή όχι. Απλά αν δεν έχει CE σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος η ευθύνη αυξάνεται γιατί η κατασκευή εκλαμβάνεται ως αυθέραιτη. Αλλά ακόμη και σε έλεγχο στην αγορά, υπάρχει πρόστιμο επειδή κυκλοφορεί παράνομα στην αγορά. 

*Βασίλη* 
Δεν έχουν τα πάντα υποχρέωση συμόρφωσης σε πρώτυπα. Αν π.χ. κατασκευάζεις μανταλάκια δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις πιστοποίηση CE. Ανάλογα με το αντικείμενο / συσκευή που κατασκευάζεις υπάρχουν ανάλογες απαιτήσεις εναρμόνισης.

----------


## mtzag

Εγω εχω φτιαξει CE για προιοντα που γινονται εξαγωγη στο εξωτερικο που δεν εχουνε σχεση με ηλεκτρονικα/ηλεκτρολογικα.
Λοιπον πως το εκανα εστειλα δειγματα στο ΙΓΜΕ εκαναν αναλυσεις-δοκιμες μου στειλανε τα αποτελεσματα
και μετα βασει αυτων εγραψα τη δηλωση συμορφωσης EC και εβαλα τις τιμες που μου ειχανε δωσει τα εργαστηρια του ΙΓΜΕ.
Θα μπορουσα να μην εχω παει στα εργαστηρια του ΙΓΜΕ αλλα αλλου η να κανω μονος μου τις μετρησεις-δοκιμες.
Υπευθυνος για την ακριβεια των οσων λεει δηλωση συμορφωσης ειμαι εγω αλλα αν μου πει κατι καποιος οτι αυτα που γραφω ειναι ψευτικα
τοτε βγαζω την ευθυνη αποπανω μου δειχνοντας τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις του ΙΓΜΕ.
Αυτος ειναι και ο μονος λογος που εκανε τις μετρησεις-δοκιμες το ΙΓΜΕ..
θα μπορουσα ας πουμε να βαλω απο το μυαλο μου μετρησεις (και να μην πληρωσω τιποτα) αλλα αν κατι γινει και μου πουνε ειναι ψευτικες δεν θα μπορω να αποδειξω οτι ειναι αληθινες.

CE κανεις πολυ ευκολα μονος σου το μονο που κοστιζει ειναι το εργαστηριο που θα κανει τις μετρησεις-δοκιμες.

----------


## picdev

Εσύ έκανες έλεγχο πληρότητας φακέλου για να πληρώσεις άλλο ένα εργαστήριο η σήμα το οποίο δεν είναι απαραίτητο από την ΕΕ.
Καλά κάνεις και στα παίρνουν .

Απορώ πιο γραφείο με χαρτογιακαδες θα ελενξει τι ? Τη πλακέτα μου ? Τα υλικά που έβαλα ?
Τα σχέδια ? Γιατί λέτε πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν .
ευθύνη φέρει ο κατασκευαστής και κανένας αλλος. Οι μετρήσεις χρειάζονται για να είναι καλυμμένος και ο κατασκευαστής .

Περιμένω να μου πείτε ένα γραφείο που θα ελενξει το τεχνικό μου φάκελο , θα πάρω τηλ αύριο .

Η ευρωπαϊκή ένωση στις σελίδες της είναι ξεκάθαρη , τα προϊόντα θέλουν συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα lvd και emc που τα τεστ τα κάνουν μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα εργαστήρια !
Παρακαλώ βάλτε και τις πηγές σας 


Βλέπω πολύ άγνοια 







Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Μια συσκευή που έχει πρόγραμμα , ηλεκτρονικά, ηλεκτρολογικά , ποιος πρέπει να την υπογράψει ?
Να σας πω το πτυχίο μου να μου πείτε αν μπορώ και ποιος λέει τι μπορώ να υπογράψω 


Επίσης υποθηκε ότι τα μανταλάκια δεν χρειάζεται να έχουν ce , όλα πρέπει να έχουν , ακόμα και το rohs δηλώνεται μέσα από το ce 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

> Μια συσκευή που έχει πρόγραμμα , ηλεκτρονικά, ηλεκτρολογικά , ποιος πρέπει να την υπογράψει ?
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



Αυτό είναι ευθύνη του κατασκευαστή να το βρει.

Εγώ αυτά που είχα να πω σχετικά με το CE τα είπα από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα και κακώς ξαναέργαψα. Εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με τα δικά σου CE. Δεν έχω πρόθεση για αντιπαράθεση. Άλλωστε δεν έκανες εσύ την ερώτηση.

Ο Μιχάλης που έθεσε την ερώτηση ας αξιολογήσει τις απαντήσεις και αν κέρδισε έστω και στο ελάχιστο από την απάντηση μου έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς ας την προσπεράσει.

----------


## pstratos

Με κάνατε να ψάξω λίγο τα ΦΕΚ και βρήκα κάποια ενδιαφέροντα πράματα. Μίλησα δε ξανά με τους "πιστοποιειτές"
Καταρχας η δήλωση συμόρφωσης που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που λέει το ονομά της, και εξηγούμαι: Ο κατασκευαστής (δλδ η εταιρεία κατασκευής) απλά δηλώνει (με τι νομικές συνέπειες, αγνωστο στο Ελλαδισταν) οτι απλά έφτιαξε κατι που πληρεί δλδ συμμορφώνεται με ΚΑΠΟΙΑ εθνικά ή διεθνή πρότυπα. Ελλαδα γαρ, οτι δηλώσεις (υπεύθυνα???)  είσαι. Και ο ΕΛΟΤ το δέχεται αυτό και ο κατασκευστη κοτσάρει ενα φαρδύ πλατύ CE!  Ωραία θα πόυνε κάποιοι ξεμπερδέψαμε. Ποιος έχει την ευθύνη της δήλωσης? Εδώ έχουμε την βασική εμπλοκή, δηλ ποιος δικαιείται να δηλώνει οτι μια κατασκευή συμμορφώνεται με κάτι??

Εδώ βοηθάει το 2006/42/ΕΚ  , εισαγάγωντας έννοιες όπως τεχνικός φάκελος και πιστοποίηση.

Για να μην ξαναγράφουμε οτι έχει γραφτεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ κατάλαβα τα εξής:

Ουσιαστικό βήμα είναι η σύνταξη τεχνικού φακέλου. Πουθενά στην ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν αναφέρεται ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα σύνταξης υπογραφής, αλλά μόνο το αντίστροφο. Ένας πχ ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός (δεν εξετάζουμε βαθμίδα, από τεχνικό λύκειο, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕ, ΠΕ   )  από ΠΔ 115 / 2012 έχει δικαίωμα μελέτης, ελεγχου, κατασκευής ηλεκτρικών/ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Άρα ένας ΗΜ έχει δικαίωμα σύνταξης του φακέλου. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι περιοριστικό! Ακόμα και ένας πχ λογιστής θα μπορούσε να το κάνει, άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει ρητά στα επαγγελματικά του δικαιώματα. Πώς ελέγχεται η ορθότητα / ειλικρίνεια της δήλωσης? Κανονικά μόνο μέσω πιστοποιημένου εργαστηρίου δοκιμών.   

Εδώ υπάρχει και ένα παράθυρο. Ο ΕΣΥΔ δέχεται μόνο δηλώσεις που υπογράφονται (άκουσον -άκουσον) απο πιστοποιημένους ελεγκτές με αναφορά σε δοκιμές από πιστοποιημένα εργαστήρια. Στην ερώτηση ποιος πιστοποιει τους "πιστοποιητες"  και τι πτυχίο έχουν οι απαντήσεις ήταν το λιγότερο δυφορούμενες. Δλδ στην πράξη κάτι του τύπου "κάνουν κάτι σεμηνάρια...". Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν οτι οι ίδιες "διαπιστευμένες κατα ΕΣΥΔ" εταιρείες είναι αυτές που κατα κύριο λόγο συντάσουν τους φακέλους, και κάνουν και τον έλεγχο.   (Μήπως αυτό σας θυμίζει το Ελληνικό σύστημα ISO???).   

Συμπέρασμα: Έχεις το δικαίωμα να συντάξεις μόνος σου και τον φάκελο, και να δηλώνεις οτι θες, ακομα και κάνοντας τις δικές σου μετρήσεις, αλλά στον ΕΣΥΔ αν δεν πας μέσω μιας "γνωστης" εταιρείας πιστοποίησης μην περιμένεις να πάρεις τον "τύπο".

----------

picdev (02-09-18)

----------


## vasilllis

εξαρχης δηλωνω οτι δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα το θεμα ,απο οτι εχω ακουσει-συζητησει-διαβασει γραφω.

Μαρκο το ce στην ΕΕ ειναι υποχρεωτικο στα παντα.απο τα τουβλα(που τα χαρακτηριζει ως μην καρκινογονα υλικα) εως τα παιχνιδια,και κυριο λογο εχουν να κανουν στην υγεια και προστασια του χρηστη και του περιβαλλοντος.
http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...i/odigieseu/CE
στο ΤΕΕ αναφερει σχετικα:
Το σήμα CE πρέπει να τοποθετείται από τον κατασκευαστή ή από τον εγκατεστημένο στην Κοινότητα εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπό του.
Σε περιπτώσεις όπου ο κοινοποιημένος οργανισμός συμμετέχει στην φάση ελέγχου παραγωγής σύμφωνα με τις εφαρμοστέες οδηγίες, ο αναγνωριστικός αριθμός του πρέπει να ακολουθεί το σήμα CE. Ο αναγνωριστικός αριθμός τοποθετείται, υπό την ευθύνη του κοινοποιημένου οργανισμού, από τον κατασκευαστή ή τον εγκατεστημένο στην Κοινότητα εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπό του.

Οποτε δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο απο τον κατασκευαστη και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να συμετεχει ο κοινοποιημενος οργανισμος.

στο λινκ που ανεβασα(εκει παραπεμπει και το ΤΕΕ) αναφερει οτι :
συντασεται τεχνικος φακελος.
ελεγχεται αν πρεπει να ελεγχθει απο πιστοποιημενο οργανισμο.για ΚΑΠΟΙΑ προιοντα (λιστα NANDO)

----------


## picdev

> Αυτό είναι ευθύνη του κατασκευαστή να το βρει.
> 
> Εγώ αυτά που είχα να πω σχετικά με το CE τα είπα από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα και κακώς ξαναέργαψα. Εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με τα δικά σου CE. Δεν έχω πρόθεση για αντιπαράθεση. Άλλωστε δεν έκανες εσύ την ερώτηση.
> 
> Ο Μιχάλης που έθεσε την ερώτηση ας αξιολογήσει τις απαντήσεις και αν κέρδισε έστω και στο ελάχιστο από την απάντηση μου έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς ας την προσπεράσει.



Δεν κάνω μόνο ότι θέλω στα δικά μου προϊόντα  , έχω φτιάξει και τεχνικο φάκελο για έγκριση τύπου , σε δημόσιο φορέα .
Πουθενα δεν απαιτείται υπογραφή αυτου νου που σχεδίασε η έφτιαξε τον τεχνικό φάκελο . Και δεν το λέω επειδή δεν έχω πτυχίο , το πτυχίο ΤΕΙ μου λέει στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ότι μπορώ να σχεδιάζω αλλά καμία σχέση με τον τεχνικό φάκελο και το ce .
Αυτό που απαιτείται είναι δήλωση σημορφωσης . Το λέει και η λέξη δήλωση και μόνο .

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

Κοινώς (και σε απάντηση στον picdev) οτι δηλώσεις για εσένα και την κατασκευή σου είσαι και είναι! 
Δυστυχώς στην μπανανία μας είτε θα δώσεις πολλά ευρά για να γίνουν όλα όπως πρέπει είτε απλά θα γράψεις μια δήλωση συμμόρφωσης, θα την κοτσάρεις στην τελευταία σελίδα του manual , θα χαράξεις και ένα φαρδυ - πλατυ CE στην κατασκευή και θα πας για φραπεδια ήσυχος. Φύσικά αυτά είναι τα δυο άκρα υπάρχουν και πολλές ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.

Προσωπική άποψη:
 Ο καθένας σχεδόν μπορεί να συντάξει αξιοπρεπή τεχνικό φάκελο. Μην δίνετε τα χιλιάρικά στον κάθε "πιστοποιημένο" που ψάχνει "μηνιάτικο".
Κανείς δεν απαγορεύει την σύνταξή του (συνηθίζεται να τον ελέγχει Η/Μ)
Βασικές μετρήσεις LVD μπορούν να γίνουν στο εργαστήριο με σχετικά φθηνά όργανα (ας μην είναι 100% πιστοποιημένα).
Κρατούμε όσο δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής ώστε η συσκευή σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο να περνάει. Αν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε εργαστήριο δοκιμών ώστε να κάνει και έλεγχο off-the-record (χωρίς έκδοση πιστοποιητικών) με μικρο κόστος ακόμα καλύτερα.
Δίνουμε βεβαίωση συμμόρφωσης (αυτοπιστοποίηση και καλά)   και ελπίζουμε να μη μας έβρει το κακό  :Huh:

----------


## picdev

> Κοινώς (και σε απάντηση στον picdev) οτι δηλώσεις για εσένα και την κατασκευή σου είσαι και είναι! 
> Δυστυχώς στην μπανανία μας είτε θα δώσεις πολλά ευρά για να γίνουν όλα όπως πρέπει είτε απλά θα γράψεις μια δήλωση συμμόρφωσης, θα την κοτσάρεις στην τελευταία σελίδα του manual , θα χαράξεις και ένα φαρδυ - πλατυ CE στην κατασκευή και θα πας για φραπεδια ήσυχος. Φύσικά αυτά είναι τα δυο άκρα υπάρχουν και πολλές ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.
> 
> Προσωπική άποψη:
>  Ο καθένας σχεδόν μπορεί να συντάξει αξιοπρεπή τεχνικό φάκελο. Μην δίνετε τα χιλιάρικά στον κάθε "πιστοποιημένο" που ψάχνει "μηνιάτικο".
> Κανείς δεν απαγορεύει την σύνταξή του (συνηθίζεται να τον ελέγχει Η/Μ)
> Βασικές μετρήσεις LVD μπορούν να γίνουν στο εργαστήριο με σχετικά φθηνά όργανα (ας μην είναι 100% πιστοποιημένα).
> Κρατούμε όσο δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής ώστε η συσκευή σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο να περνάει. Αν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε εργαστήριο δοκιμών ώστε να κάνει και έλεγχο off-the-record (χωρίς έκδοση πιστοποιητικών) με μικρο κόστος ακόμα καλύτερα.
> Δίνουμε βεβαίωση συμμόρφωσης (αυτοπιστοποίηση και καλά)   και ελπίζουμε να μη μας έβρει το κακό



Εδώ διαφωνω δεν είναι θέμα μπανανίας , αυτό λέει ο κανονισμός της ΕΕ . Μπανανία είναι όλη η Ευρώπη και η Γερμανία που επιτρέπει την εισαγωγή κινεζικης σαβουρας που δεν πληρεί καμία προδιαγραφή και έχουν το ce φαρδύ πλατύ

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## SRF

> Με κάνατε να ψάξω λίγο τα ΦΕΚ και βρήκα κάποια ενδιαφέροντα πράματα. Μίλησα δε ξανά με τους "πιστοποιειτές"
> Καταρχας η δήλωση συμόρφωσης που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που λέει το ονομά της, και εξηγούμαι: Ο κατασκευαστής (δλδ η εταιρεία κατασκευής) απλά δηλώνει (με τι νομικές συνέπειες, αγνωστο στο Ελλαδισταν) οτι απλά έφτιαξε κατι που πληρεί δλδ συμμορφώνεται με ΚΑΠΟΙΑ εθνικά ή διεθνή πρότυπα. Ελλαδα γαρ, οτι δηλώσεις (υπεύθυνα???)  είσαι. Και ο ΕΛΟΤ το δέχεται αυτό και ο κατασκευστη κοτσάρει ενα φαρδύ πλατύ CE!  Ωραία θα πόυνε κάποιοι ξεμπερδέψαμε. Ποιος έχει την ευθύνη της δήλωσης? Εδώ έχουμε την βασική εμπλοκή, δηλ ποιος δικαιείται να δηλώνει οτι μια κατασκευή συμμορφώνεται με κάτι??
> 
> Εδώ βοηθάει το 2006/42/ΕΚ  , εισαγάγωντας έννοιες όπως τεχνικός φάκελος και πιστοποίηση.
> 
> Για να μην ξαναγράφουμε οτι έχει γραφτεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ κατάλαβα τα εξής:
> 
> Ουσιαστικό βήμα είναι η σύνταξη τεχνικού φακέλου. Πουθενά στην ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν αναφέρεται ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα σύνταξης υπογραφής, αλλά μόνο το αντίστροφο. Ένας πχ ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός (δεν εξετάζουμε βαθμίδα, από τεχνικό λύκειο, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕ, ΠΕ   )  από ΠΔ 115 / 2012 έχει δικαίωμα μελέτης, ελεγχου, κατασκευής ηλεκτρικών/ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Άρα ένας ΗΜ έχει δικαίωμα σύνταξης του φακέλου. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι περιοριστικό! Ακόμα και ένας πχ λογιστής θα μπορούσε να το κάνει, άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει ρητά στα επαγγελματικά του δικαιώματα. Πώς ελέγχεται η ορθότητα / ειλικρίνεια της δήλωσης? Κανονικά μόνο μέσω πιστοποιημένου εργαστηρίου δοκιμών.   
> 
> ...







> Κοινώς (και σε απάντηση στον picdev) οτι δηλώσεις για εσένα και την κατασκευή σου είσαι και είναι! 
> Δυστυχώς στην μπανανία μας είτε θα δώσεις πολλά ευρά για να γίνουν όλα όπως πρέπει είτε απλά θα γράψεις μια δήλωση συμμόρφωσης, θα την κοτσάρεις στην τελευταία σελίδα του manual , θα χαράξεις και ένα φαρδυ - πλατυ CE στην κατασκευή και θα πας για φραπεδια ήσυχος. Φύσικά αυτά είναι τα δυο άκρα υπάρχουν και πολλές ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.
> 
> Προσωπική άποψη:
>  Ο καθένας σχεδόν μπορεί να συντάξει αξιοπρεπή τεχνικό φάκελο. Μην δίνετε τα χιλιάρικά στον κάθε "πιστοποιημένο" που ψάχνει "μηνιάτικο".
> Κανείς δεν απαγορεύει την σύνταξή του (συνηθίζεται να τον ελέγχει Η/Μ)
> Βασικές μετρήσεις LVD μπορούν να γίνουν στο εργαστήριο με σχετικά φθηνά όργανα (ας μην είναι 100% πιστοποιημένα).
> Κρατούμε όσο δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής ώστε η συσκευή σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο να περνάει. Αν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε εργαστήριο δοκιμών ώστε να κάνει και έλεγχο off-the-record (χωρίς έκδοση πιστοποιητικών) με μικρο κόστος ακόμα καλύτερα.
> Δίνουμε βεβαίωση συμμόρφωσης (αυτοπιστοποίηση και καλά)   και ελπίζουμε να μη μας έβρει το κακό



Και εδώ έρχεται τελικως αυτό που προέγραψα! ΟΚ... αρχίσαμε να διαβάζουμε 'εστω! Καλό αυτό!

----------


## mtzag

Οπως τα λεει ο pstratos ειναι.
Εγω δεν πληρωσα καπου να μου το κανουνε το εκανα μονος μου.
Το οτι εδωσα δειγματα για μετρησεις στο ΙΓΜΕ δεν το εκανα για το CE αλλα για να ξερω ποιο πολυ εγω το υλικο και την αξια του.

----------


## pstratos

Κάπου έπεσε η ερώτηση για εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν την συνταξη φακέλου, προετοιμασία για δοκιμές , ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ!!!, και υποβολή τύπου για CE. Καταλαβαίνετε οτι μηλάμε για εταιρείες από σοβαρότητα πχ INTRAKOM μέχρι περίπτερο γειτονειάς. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις (κάποτε...). Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αναφερθούν δημόσια, όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του δώσω λίστα  - θα βγάλει γέλιο

----------


## vasilllis

> Κάπου έπεσε η ερώτηση για εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν την συνταξη φακέλου, προετοιμασία για δοκιμές , ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ!!!, και υποβολή τύπου για CE. Καταλαβαίνετε οτι μηλάμε για εταιρείες από σοβαρότητα πχ INTRAKOM μέχρι περίπτερο γειτονειάς. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις (κάποτε...). Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αναφερθούν δημόσια, όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του δώσω λίστα  - θα βγάλει γέλιο



Πλάκα πλάκα έχω δει δοκιμές της (κραδασμοί και θερμοκρασίες από -40-+60 αν θυμάμαι)

----------


## 744

Σχετικά με τον Τεχνικό Φάκελλο, σε σχέση με την συσκευή, περιγραΌφεται κάπου ποιές είναι οι μετρήσεις που υποχρεούται ο κατασκευαστής να κάνει?

Και αν η συσεκυή είναι πιο σύνθετη, περιέχει επεξεργαστή, τροφοδοτικό δικτύου, ίσως και RF προφανώς πρέπει να μετρηθεί για πολλές και διάφορες παραμέτρους. 

Δεν κατάφερα να βρω "κατάλογο" με τις μετρήσεις. Αν μιλήσουν τα χιλιάρικα βέβαια, όλα βρίσκονται. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω από πρίν.

----------


## gep58

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ CE
Πολλά κινεζικά προϊόντα χρησιμοποιούν παραπλανητικά ευρωπαϊκά σήματα ποιότητας σε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια των  κινέζων κατασκευαστών να παραπλανήσουν απροκάλυπτα τους...

Το αυθεντικό σήμα είναι αυτό:



Έτσι πολλά κινεζικά, ανασφαλή και χαμηλής ποιότητας προϊόντα κυκλοφορούν με ψεύτικο ελαφρά παραλλαγμένο το Ευρωπαϊκό σήμα ασφαλείας CE που πιστοποιεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν κατασκευάστηκε με βάση τις αυστηρές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας της Ευρώπης (δείτε την εικόνα).


Η ομοιότητα των 2 σημάτων είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε ακόμη και προσεκτικοί καταναλωτές έχουν πέσει στην παγίδα και έχουν αγοράσει τα υποβαθμισμένα κινέζικα προϊόντα πιστεύοντας ότι είναι ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών. Σχετική βιβλιογραφία και τεκμηρίωση υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα του διεθνούς κέντρου πιστοποίησης για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται


Παρακάτω φαίνεται το πραγματικό Ευρωπαϊκό σήμα ασφάλειας το οποίο πιστοποιεί τα ασφαλή προϊόντα (Compliance with EU standards) και το παραπλανητικό σχεδόν πανομοιότυπο σήμα των κινεζικών προϊόντων από τα αρχικά του China Export .

CE-Mark-or-China-Export-mark.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.com/2016/02/ce.html

----------

mikemtb (05-09-18)

----------


## picdev

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ CE
> Πολλά κινεζικά προϊόντα χρησιμοποιούν παραπλανητικά ευρωπαϊκά σήματα ποιότητας σε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια των  κινέζων κατασκευαστών να παραπλανήσουν απροκάλυπτα τους...
> 
> Το αυθεντικό σήμα είναι αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι πολλά κινεζικά, ανασφαλή και χαμηλής ποιότητας προϊόντα κυκλοφορούν με ψεύτικο ελαφρά παραλλαγμένο το Ευρωπαϊκό σήμα ασφαλείας CE που πιστοποιεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν κατασκευάστηκε με βάση τις αυστηρές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας της Ευρώπης (δείτε την εικόνα).
> 
> ...



Δεν ισχύει και τέτοιο γιατί πολύ απλά απαγορεύεται να υπάρχουν προϊόντα χωρίς ce.
To ce είναι μια δήλωση που πρέπει να κάνει ο εισαγωγέας και τίποτα άλλο 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

Το γεωμετρικό σχήμα του CE είναι απολύτως συγκεκριμένο και ορισμένο. Πρόσεξε στη πρώτη ευκαιρία το κινέζικο ως προς την γεωμετρία του. Στα περισσότερα το C είναι σχεδόν κολλημένο με το E που δεν έχει σχέση με την σήμανση της ευρωπαϊκής συμμόρφωσης.

----------


## nick1974

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ CE
> Πολλά κινεζικά προϊόντα χρησιμοποιούν παραπλανητικά ευρωπαϊκά σήματα ποιότητας σε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια των  κινέζων κατασκευαστών να παραπλανήσουν απροκάλυπτα τους... 
> 
> Το αυθεντικό σήμα είναι αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι πολλά κινεζικά, ανασφαλή και χαμηλής ποιότητας προϊόντα κυκλοφορούν με ψεύτικο ελαφρά παραλλαγμένο το Ευρωπαϊκό σήμα ασφαλείας CE που πιστοποιεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν κατασκευάστηκε με βάση τις αυστηρές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας της Ευρώπης (δείτε την εικόνα).
> 
> ...





αυτο ειναι φαση "ΔΥΑΔΟΣΤΑΙ"... ...αστικοι μυθοι και θρυλοι...
Αυτος με το χοντρο αλατι που κανει καλο και το ψιλο που ειναι απο σπασμενα γυαλια μ αρεσει περισσοτερο  :Tongue2:  (φανταζομαι παντως συνομωσιολογους με χαρακες και διαβητες να ψαχνουν το CE  :Lol: ) 

...η πλακα ειναι οτι κατι τετοια γινονται πιστευτα απο οποιονδηποτε ανυποψιαστο (το blog που αναμεταδιδει καθε αλλο παρα συνομωσιολογικο δεν ειναι)





> Πλάκα πλάκα έχω δει δοκιμές της (κραδασμοί και θερμοκρασίες από -40-+60 αν θυμάμαι)



κραδασμοι 7 και 12 Hz δεν εχουν να κανουν με CE αλλα με marine πιστοποιηση...
Μηπως οι συσκευες που περασαν τετοια τεστ βγαζαν marine ή ειχαν σκοπο να το προσθεσουν στο μελλον?

----------


## picdev

> Το γεωμετρικό σχήμα του CE είναι απολύτως συγκεκριμένο και ορισμένο. Πρόσεξε στη πρώτη ευκαιρία το κινέζικο ως προς την γεωμετρία του. Στα περισσότερα το C είναι σχεδόν κολλημένο με το E που δεν έχει σχέση με την σήμανση της ευρωπαϊκής συμμόρφωσης.



Δηλαδή πες ότι φέρνεις ένα κινέζικο προϊόν , που δεν αναγράφει ce και το πουλάς είσαι νόμιμος ?
Τι σημασία έχει πως είναι η καληγραφια όταν είναι υποχρεωτικό για όλα τα προϊόντα και ευθύνη έχει ο εισαγωγέας .

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## Spirtos

http://www.ce-marking.org/what-is-ce-marking.html

εξηγεί αρκετά...

----------


## vasilllis

Όχι Νίκο δεν είναι για marine.

Αυτό με ce πάντως ισχύει.ce ήθελε η Ευρώπη;ce πρόσφερε η Κίνα..

----------


## 744

Καμιά πληροφορία για το *post παραπάνω*?

----------


## pstratos

> Δηλαδή πες ότι φέρνεις ένα κινέζικο προϊόν , που δεν αναγράφει ce και το πουλάς είσαι νόμιμος ?
> Τι σημασία έχει πως είναι η καληγραφια όταν είναι υποχρεωτικό για όλα τα προϊόντα και ευθύνη έχει ο εισαγωγέας .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



 
Τώρα έθηξες άλλο μεγάλο θέμα. Οτιδήποτε ανοίγετε από το τελωνείο πρέπει να 
συνοδεύεται από CE. O κινέζος πάντα βάζει μια συμμόρφωση του κ*λου, απλά αναφέροντας τα πρότυπά, χωρίς βέβαια καμία αναφορά σε δοκιμή ή εργαστήριο. Μην πούμε οτι μια σελίδα αναφέρεται σε ολόκληρες οικογένειες συσκευών. Μέχρι και κενό έντυπο word μου έχει στείλει κινέζος με το ελεύθερο να προσθέσω οτι χρειάζεται!!!

Τι να κάνει ο τελώνης? Πως να το αμφισβητήσει? Να το στείλει για επανέλεγχο? που και με τι κόστος???    (Σε άλλη χώρα της ένωσης για κάποια προιόντα υπάρχει κρατικό εργαστήριο δοκιμών... άλλη κουβέντα αυτό)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μεγάλο θέμα άνοιξα εεεε

----------


## picdev

> Τώρα έθηξες άλλο μεγάλο θέμα. Οτιδήποτε ανοίγετε από το τελωνείο πρέπει να 
> συνοδεύεται από CE. O κινέζος πάντα βάζει μια συμμόρφωση του κ*λου, απλά αναφέροντας τα πρότυπά, χωρίς βέβαια καμία αναφορά σε δοκιμή ή εργαστήριο. Μην πούμε οτι μια σελίδα αναφέρεται σε ολόκληρες οικογένειες συσκευών. Μέχρι και κενό έντυπο word μου έχει στείλει κινέζος με το ελεύθερο να προσθέσω οτι χρειάζεται!!!
> 
> Τι να κάνει ο τελώνης? Πως να το αμφισβητήσει? Να το στείλει για επανέλεγχο? που και με τι κόστος???    (Σε άλλη χώρα της ένωσης για κάποια προιόντα υπάρχει κρατικό εργαστήριο δοκιμών... άλλη κουβέντα αυτό)



Συγγνώμη κάνεις λάθος , ο τελωνης δεν έχει καμία δουλειά .
Ο εισαγωγέας έχει την ευθύνη , δεν μπορεί να κάνει μετρήσεις ο τελωνειακος. Οι περισσότεροι εισαγωγείς κάνουν δικά τους τεστ σε ελληνικά εργαστήρια !!
Τώρα αν έχει πάνω ce η δεν έχει όταν έρθει από Κίνα δεν νοιάζει κανέναν, αυτό είναι θέμα του εισαγωγέα τι θα βάλει πάνω όταν πωλείται στο μαγαζί .
Σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες αναφέρει ότι ευθύνη έχει ο εισαγωγέας.

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> Μεγάλο θέμα άνοιξα εεεε



Δεν είναι μεγάλο θέμα , για τα περισσότερα είναι μετρημένα κουκιά από 3 έως 5 χιλιάρικα .
Μερικοί πάνε και στο Πολυτεχνείο και κάνουν εκεί τις μετρήσεις απευθείας αν είναι λίγο σίγουροι .

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> Σχετικά με τον Τεχνικό Φάκελλο, σε σχέση με την συσκευή, περιγραΌ�φεται κάπου ποιές είναι οι μετρήσεις που υποχρεούται ο κατασκευαστής να κάνει?
> 
> Και αν η συσεκυή είναι πιο σύνθετη, περιέχει επεξεργαστή, τροφοδοτικό δικτύου, ίσως και RF προφανώς πρέπει να μετρηθεί για πολλές και διάφορες παραμέτρους. 
> 
> Δεν κατάφερα να βρω "κατάλογο" με τις μετρήσεις. Αν μιλήσουν τα χιλιάρικα βέβαια, όλα βρίσκονται. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω από πρίν.



Δεν κοιτάς κατάλογο αλλά πρότυπα en . Πχ υπάρχει πρότυπο για industrial control και όργανα μετρήσης , που περιλαμβάνει και επικοινωνίες δικτύου κτλ .
Το rf κομμάτι είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό εκτός αν έχεις module που έχει τις πιστοποιήσεις είδη , αλλιώς χρειάζεται το red.

Τα πρότυπα δεν είναι δωρεάν τα πληρώνεις 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

Αυτό λέω. Ο τελώνης δεν έχει καμία δουλειά να ξέρει ουτε τι ειναι το εμπορευμα, ούτε αν το CE ειναι μαιμού ή της πλάκας. Καλά καλά δεν ξέρει τι εκτελωνίζει τις ποιο πολλές φορές. Θέλει να δει ένα παραστατικό / φωρτωτική που να λεέι πχ θερμοστάτες , ένα κιβειο που να λέει θερμοστάτες και ένα χαρτί που να λέει declaration of conformity για θερμοστάτες. Και αν δεν το βρει στον φακελο με τα συνοδευτικά το ζητάει από τον εισαγωγέα. Αν τώρα ο εισαγωγέας έχει ελέγξει το CE του κινέζου, ή έχει πληρώσει ένα κάρο λεφτά να ελέγξει το προιόν ή αν ζώσει ένα μαιμού CΕ στον τελώνη δεν είναι δουλειά του τελώνη να ασχοληθεί. Ένα ωραίο declaration θέλει ο άνθρωπος. Και σε αυτό το θέμα είμαστε όλη σχεδόν η ευρώπη μπανανια και για αυτό εισάγονται όπως να είναι τα πάντα. Η ασφάλεια του κόσμου τελικά καταλήγει στον πατριωτισμό του εισαγωγέα? 
Και πως ο ευσυνείδητος εισαγωγέας (που θα πληρώσει για έλεγχο, μεταφράσεις εγχειριδίων, στοκ για εγγυήσεις κλπ) θα ανταγωνιστεί τον κάθε αρπα κόλλα που θα φτιάξει μόνος του μια σελίδα CE???

----------


## picdev

Τα παράπονα σας στη Γερμανία , αυτή κλείνει τις συμφωνίες .
Μια ευρωπαϊκή χώρα μπορεί να παράγει πολύ.δυσκολα λόγο Γερμανίας αλλά.επιτρεπετσι η αθρόα εισαγωγή κινεζικης σαβουρας 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------

nick1974 (04-09-18)

----------


## Spirtos

Λοιπόν, καθαρά πάνω στο αρχικό ερώτημα:

Το CE (Conformite Europeenne) είναι ουσιαστικά υπεύθυνη δήλωση του κατασκευαστή (νομίζω ότι για προϊόν κατασκευής εκτός ευρωπαικής ζώνης, περιλαμβάνει και τους εισαγωγείς του προϊόντος, δεν είμαι σίγουρος), ότι το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν του, εναρμονίζεται πλήρως με τις σχετικές οδηγίες (directives) & πρότυπα (standards) που θέτει/χρησιμοποιεί η ευρωπαική ένωση & που αφορούν τα συγκεκριμένα προιόντα, συνεπώς είναι κατάλληλο για πώληση/χρήση εντός της ευρωπαικής ζώνης.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο κατασκευαστής,  έχει προβεί σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες και έχει εκτελέσει όλες τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές οι οποίες πιστοποιούν ότι το προϊόν καλύπτει τις σχετικές directives & standards που ορίζει η κοινοτική νομοθεσία. Συνεπώς, έχει λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα cerτifications,  κλπ.

Για παράδειγμα, μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, για να λάβει CE, πρέπει να συμβαδίζει -μεταξύ άλλων-  με EMC directive (άρα θέλει CB test certificate/report κατά IEC 60950-xxx από πιστοποιημένο φορέα/εργαστήριο), να συμβαδίζει με την Low Voltage Directive (εφόσον μιλάμε για οικιακές συσκευές τροφοδότησης από χαμηλή τάση δικτύου), να διαθέτει ISO certifications ο κατασκευαστής και διάφορα άλλα, που καθορίζονται βασικά από το είδος του προϊόντος.

Ολα τα παραπάνω τα δηλώνει ο κατασκευαστής -εφόσον τεκμηριωμένα τα καλύπτει το προϊόν του, με το λεγόμενο DoC (Declaration of Conformity) του προιόντος, όπου εκεί αναφέρει αναλυτικά το/τα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα, τα standards που καλύπτει, τους φορείς που τον πιστοποιούν κλπ. 

Τωρα, το τι γίνεται πρακτικά και κατά πόσο ελέγχει/προστατεύει την αγορά η ΕΕ.....ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα.

Πάντως, σε διαγωνισμούς δημοσίου (τύπου ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ παλιότερα), μεγάλων εταιρειών, διεθνών συμβάσεων εντός & εκτός Ελλάδος που έχω δουλέψει, η κατάθεση τέτοιων στοιχείων και πιστοποιητικών είναι κανόνας.

----------


## elektronio

> Λοιπόν, καθαρά πάνω στο αρχικό ερώτημα:
> 
> Το CE (Conformite Europeenne) είναι ουσιαστικά υπεύθυνη δήλωση του κατασκευαστή (νομίζω ότι για προϊόν κατασκευής εκτός ευρωπαικής ζώνης, περιλαμβάνει και τους εισαγωγείς του προϊόντος, δεν είμαι σίγουρος), ότι το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν του, εναρμονίζεται πλήρως με τις σχετικές οδηγίες (directives) & πρότυπα (standards) που θέτει/χρησιμοποιεί η ευρωπαική ένωση & που αφορούν τα συγκεκριμένα προιόντα, συνεπώς είναι κατάλληλο για πώληση/χρήση εντός της ευρωπαικής ζώνης.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο κατασκευαστής,  έχει προβεί σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες και έχει εκτελέσει όλες τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές οι οποίες πιστοποιούν ότι το προϊόν καλύπτει τις σχετικές directives & standards που ορίζει η κοινοτική νομοθεσία. Συνεπώς, έχει λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα cerτifications,  κλπ.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, για να λάβει CE, πρέπει να συμβαδίζει -μεταξύ άλλων-  με EMC directive (άρα θέλει CB test certificate/report κατά IEC 60950-xxx από πιστοποιημένο φορέα/εργαστήριο), να συμβαδίζει με την Low Voltage Directive (εφόσον μιλάμε για οικιακές συσκευές τροφοδότησης από χαμηλή τάση δικτύου), να διαθέτει ISO certifications ο κατασκευαστής και διάφορα άλλα, που καθορίζονται βασικά από το είδος του προϊόντος.
> 
> Ολα τα παραπάνω τα δηλώνει ο κατασκευαστής -εφόσον τεκμηριωμένα τα καλύπτει το προϊόν του, με το λεγόμενο DoC (Declaration of Conformity) του προιόντος, όπου εκεί αναφέρει αναλυτικά το/τα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα, τα standards που καλύπτει, τους φορείς που τον πιστοποιούν κλπ. 
> 
> ...




Μια μικρή διόρθωση. Το πιστοποιητικού ISO δεν είναι απαραίτητο για να πάρεις έγκριση πιστοποιητικού CE για κάποιο προϊόν σου.
χρειάζεται μόνο οταν αυτός που θα αγοράσει απο σένα θέλει να το έχεις. Είναι τελείως άσχετο με το CE.

----------

SRF (05-09-18)

----------


## Spirtos

Από όσο γνωρίζω, απαιτούνται οι πιστοποιήσεις ISO, καθώς πιστοποιούν τις διαδικασίες που ακολουθείς. Εχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι προαπαιτούμενο σε όλες τις νόρμες και tests. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που γίνεται άμεσα ή έμμεσα απαιτητέο. Το ότι απαιτείται από αγοραστές είναι επίσης επειδή πιστοποιεί τις διαδικασίες (εργασίας, παραγωγής, health & safety, διαδικασιών κλπ).

----------

picdev (05-09-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

Δεν γνωρίζω (ως πρώην σύμβουλος) αν κάποιο ISO είναι απαιτούμενό για το CE, αλλά όπως και στην περίπτωση του GDPR μια πιστοποίηση IEN / ISO αποτελεί απόδειξη σε ένα δικαστήριο ότι υλοποιείς αυτά που γράφονται στα χαρτιά, και μπορεί να βοηθάει και ουσιαστικά...

----------

